# Cryptocoryne matakensis



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Finally it got it name recently. The Cryptocoryne matakensis.

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/mat/mat.html


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice dark crypt!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice. Are you keeping this one?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Yes. They have arrived. But the stock they have are submersed. I cut off almost all leave to let it grow new leaf 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Although it's already posted in the C. sp. Anambas thread, here again the link to The Crypts Pages:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/mat/mat.html
The Aqua Planta article with the original description in German, and translation into English below:
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Bastmeijer/Bastmeijer2014.pdf


----------



## Chaoslord (Oct 3, 2011)

Here is my cryptocoryne matakensis brown also with a daughter.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Matakensis comes in a green form and a brown form". Both are beautiful with wider leaves.
They seem to multiply well. Not sure how many I have, but quite a few.
Bill


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

You mean this green form? The leaf edge look slightly like saw. very unique


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

after 1 month of growing it.


----------

